# Mann bleibt Mann



## Krone1 (8 Juni 2013)




----------



## Max100 (8 Juni 2013)

Aufgrund seiner Größe muss er ja dahin gucken


----------



## vivodus (8 Juni 2013)

Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2013)

Schau mir in die Augen, Kleiner


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2013)

Der Titel sagt doch schon alles....


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Juni 2013)

*Der Kuckt doch nur auf die langen Fingernägel *


----------



## Don76 (8 Juni 2013)

Sorry, ich kann ihn verstehen. Was soll ich der Dame in die vermalten Augen schauen, wenn der Anblick viel schöner ist.


----------



## Zeus40 (10 Juni 2013)

Ich kann den Fehler im Bild nicht finden.. 

:thumbup:


----------



## punkerali (14 Juni 2013)

da muss man ja hingugn


----------

